# mixer over 100:100?



## Jsanchez (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello, I'm using a USB Headset, it works just fine, the only thing is it has low volume, mixer settings are just about all on 100:100, so I was wondering if there was a way of setting the volume even higher. Volume knob on headset is also at max level.



```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mix      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer igain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
```


----------



## teckk (Aug 25, 2012)

One way is with something like

```
mplayer -volnorm audiofile.mp3
```


----------

